# still working?



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

How has the recent cutback on business due to corona virus effected people? Here in Colorado, construction is considered essential work. Although I am not sure why building high end condos for rich people is essential, except for the fact that rich people are making our laws.We are still showing up provided that the drywaller gets the unit to himself. If the general contractors start stacking trades, we are gone. If a person is working alone. Or has a single level to himself to complete, it seems safe and it is only a stage above being quarantined. We all wear latex gloves and have face masks. How have other people dealt with the epidemic?


----------



## jburnson (Nov 23, 2017)

Here in the left-coast state of WA things are shut down for construction unless it is an emergency repair, securing the safety of a structure, or preventing damage to materials. They even created a website so people can report each other for violating the order. So my small drywall repair company is shut down. A lot of guys are getting laid off too. It's scary that the state can do this so easily, glad for a small savings account!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

We’re shut down in my neck of the woods. The governor put a stay at home order. It started two weeks ago, first code enforcement wouldn’t do site inspections. Then two days later work was stopped by order. We’re currently expecting to start up in May but who knows? Crazy how life can be.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

The state of Florida is following CISA guidelines so construction work is considered essential. 

https://www.cisa.gov/publication/guidance-essential-critical-infrastructure-workforce


Just wearing masks and gloves also keeping elevators and buckhoist to 5 people or less. 



Comparing March and April year to year we're making more money than usual. All we do is high end commercial and residential.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Still working and grateful. I work solo. Let me do my thing. Leave me alone.


----------



## AustinKnowsMarketing (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm in North Carolina and we just opened up on Monday. Although they seem to keep moving the goal post for what phases they implement and when. Still grateful to be able to work.


----------

